# Lazy pregnant girls(:



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I go out to the farm today and just see the two lazy pregnant does sleeping away

















Then I just got a kiss from my girl who missed me


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

AWW, they looks so sweet. I don't blame them they are looking pretty big, and comfy


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> AWW, they looks so sweet. I don't blame them they are looking pretty big, and comfy


Yeah 
Black an white one has twins, the red one has trips, pretty sure of it 
Usually they snuggle with the horse though!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I can't blame them either for wanting to lay around.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I can't blame them either for wanting to lay around.


Haha 
Yeah, I can't wait for them to pop either!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Hahaha too cute


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> Hahaha too cute


Thanks


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are really cute! Love the one in the milk crate! Our does laid around A LOT at the end of their pregnancies, when they get to this stage they really make you feel sorry for them!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Awww they are really cute! Love the one in the milk crate! Our does laid around A LOT at the end of their pregnancies, when they get to this stage they really make you feel sorry for them!


Oooooh yeah!! 
The red one, she's usually like you listen to me and I'm the sweetest. So the babies love her cause she sticks up for them, 
One of the babies jumped on her and she fell and hit the side of the barn, it was so sad:/


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Such cute and huge goaties! 
Do your does make funny groaning noises when they are just laying around like that?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

nameless_alice said:


> Such cute and huge goaties!
> Do your does make funny groaning noises when they are just laying around like that?


Some do. The red one does, the black and white one doesn't as much, only when she is running. The red one especially does when she lays on me


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> Some do. The red one does, the black and white one doesn't as much, only when she is running. The red one especially does when she lays on me


She looks like a lapful of goat! lol
Our does all lay in the barn and make groaning noises when they get so round with babies.
It sounds like a chorus going on in the barn.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

nameless_alice said:


> She looks like a lapful of goat! lol
> Our does all lay in the barn and make groaning noises when they get so round with babies.
> It sounds like a chorus going on in the barn.


Lol sounds like a GREAT relaxing lullaby song!!;D


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, they are cute


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Aww, they are cute


Thanks might be cute but the red one is driving me nuts!


----------

